# YONGER & BRESSON "BOISSAC" 8360



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour à tous ?

Je viens de recevoir une nouvelle Yonger, la *BOISSAC*










Un rapide inventaire: 

il s'agit d'un modèle "habillé" très classique ;
petite seconde (j'aime beaucoup) ;
index appliqués ;
cadran texturé.

La suite en images :









La bonne surprise : *verre saphir* sur ce modèle ?









Le cadran texturé est vraiment de toute beauté, il faudra que je me concentre dessus davantage lors des prochaines séances-photos.



Une couleur de cadran ficelle pas évidente à restituer avec mon appareil-photo&#8230; je la place donc entre la _Lavalière_ (cadran blanc) et la _Chinon_ (cadran champagne)





On retrouve la déployante double (à friction) classique chez Yonger&#8230; le bracelet est correct, sans plus. Du même niveau que celui de la Chinon.


----------

